# Blood Pressure screening/exam



## Randalld (Oct 19, 2015)

I am confused on when it would be appropriate to use code Z01.30 (Encounter for examination of blood pressure)  and when it would be best to use a screening code Z13.6

What is the difference between the two codes and can someone provide examples of when to use each.

Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2015)

I think the monitoring would be for those patients that have an issue and need their blood pressure nurse monitored several times.  Screening is for an asymptomatic patient with no blood pressure related diagnosis.


----------



## Randalld (Oct 20, 2015)

*Thank you for your reply*

In the monitoring example, wouldn't you use the ICD-10 code for the issue that the patient had that caused them to need monitoring?  (eg. High blood pressure without HTN or HTN itself)


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 20, 2015)

Not necessarily.  If the patient presented for an exam for anything let's say sinus issues.  While at that visit it was noted that the patient BP was high.  The provider might order BP checks in the office x3 just to be sure this was or not an isolated reading.  He did not render any diagnosis at that time of a high BP just noted it and followed up on it.


----------

